# Questions about c-squat and other squats in NYC.



## BlowMeFndown

Got all the info I need, thanks guys.


----------



## Beegod Santana

C-squat is no longer an actual squat and hasn't been for some time. 
Squating is as safe as you make it.


----------



## steelcitybrew

Im sure if you can take care of yourself, you can take care of your girl. I doubt you'll even have to ever defend her, yourself even. Its all in how you carry yourself my friend.

I find people on this site are almost too worried about their own security. Yes sometimes scuffles happen, and yes people try to take advantage of certain situations. But I find if you keep that sort of thing always in the back of your mind, and you carry yourself accordingly, you are most likely able to deal with the de-escalation of the situation.

Plus girls can be vicious when pissed off, and I have seen many take care of themselves.


----------



## Skankin Jerry

As said before, C-squat isn't an actual squat. I'd think they'd turn people away at the door just because of all of the Choking Victim/Leftover Crack fans wanting to see/live in C-squat. If you don't know somebody or have any business being there, I wouldn't think you'd be welcomed for any sort of long term stay.

However, a friend and I were walking around Lower East Side a little ways back, in December when the snow storm dropped 11 inches of snow on the city, and there was a guy shoveling the sidewalks outside C-Squat. He asked us if there was anyone in C-Squat we needed to see, because he could get us in. I politely declined seeing as though I really had no business being there, other than killing time. That said, I have no idea what there policy is currently to people wanting to see or live in the co-op housing.


----------



## BlowMeFndown

Yeah, I know it's no longer a squat, pretty much just a scenario where people kinda sorta beat the system.. I relate it to us trading the Native Americans a bead for their land.

My girlfriend knows a couple guys that stayed there for a bit, nothing long term, and she knows a bit about the people there, names and what not, it's pretty much on our destination list simply because of the likemindedness of the people there, and it still offers haven from a lot of the rules that go with living in this society, IF you can get in.. That and it seems like a nice opening to get involved and active in anti-police brutality and corruption efforts, among other things addressing the government.. I literally feel like I am wasting away here, offering up my tender asshole to the dicks of the system while I sit about, dying inside just a little more every day..

Glad to see your response too, Steel, it was nice talking to you early this morning, and that is actually how I was playing it out in my head.. Sort of a mind your own business, keep your head down, diplomatic sort of thing. All in all, just don't be a dick, right? I guess the only fears in my mind are someone trying to rape my girlfriend because they're just too fucked up to reason with themselves, or some stupid shit like that, I mean I'd hate to have to give someone a thrashing, or worse.. Violence is usually my last resort.


----------



## finn

Wait, you want to leave Greece and fly overseas to squat in NYC? Is Greece that hard to squat?


----------



## Skankin Jerry

finn said:


> Wait, you want to leave Greece and fly overseas to squat in NYC? Is Greece that hard to squat?



He's referring to Greece, NY I think. Which is located on Lake Ontario?


----------



## smellyskelly

c squat=gay


----------



## smellsea

this made me laugh. ha-ha. cheers.


----------



## bote

I hear there´s a lot of good, safe squats all over USA. 

Yeah, Ōita Prefecture is the place to be for sure.


----------

